# من طرائف العباقره .........



## مريم12 (17 أبريل 2009)

*مـن طرائــف العباقـــــرة



نظارة اينشتاين

كان أينشتين لا يستغني أبدا عن نظارته .. وذهب ذات مرة إلى أحد المطاعم ، واكتشف هناك أن نظارته ليست معه


فلما أتاه ((الجرسون )) بقائمة الطعام ليقرأها ويختار منها ما يريد طلب منه أينشتين أن يقرأها له فاعتذر الجرسون قائلا : إنني آسف يا سيدي ، فأنا أمي جاهل مثلك



كبرياء فنان


ذات ليلة عاد الرسام العالمي المشهور(( بيكاسو )) إلى بيته ومعه أحد الأصدقاء فوجد الأثاث مبعثرا والأدراج محطمة ، وجميع الدلائل تشير إلى أن اللصوص اقتحموا البيت في غياب صاحبه وسرقوه

وعندما عرف (( بيكاسو )) ماهية المسروقات ، ظهر عليه الضيق والغضب الشديد
سأله صديقه : هل سرقوا شيئا مهما ؟

أجاب الفنان : كلا .. لم يسرقوا غير أغطية الفراش

وعاد الصديق يسأل في دهشة : إذن لماذا أنت غاضب ؟

أجاب (( بيكاسو )) وهو يحس بكبريائه قد جرحت : يغضبني أن هؤلاء الأغبياء لم يسرقوا شيئا من لوحاتي



الرد خالص

ذهب كاتب شاب إلى الروائي الفرنسي المشهور (( إسكندر ديماس )) مؤلف روايته ((الفرسان الثلاثة )) وغيرها وعرض عليه أن يتعاونا معا في كتابة إحدى القصص التاريخية
وفي الحال أجابه (( ديماس )) في سخرية وكبرياء
كيف يمكن أن يتعاون حصان وحمار في جر عربة واحدة ؟

على الفور رد عليه الشاب : هذه إهانة يا سيدي كيف تسمح لنفسك أن تصفني بأنني حصان ؟



لماذا تزوجته ؟

عندما سئلت الكاتبة الإنجليزية (( أغاثا كريستي )) . لماذا تزوجت واحداً من رجال الآثار ؟

قالت : لأني كلما كبرت ازدت قيمة عنده



فِراش للضيف


كان الكاتب الأمريكي (( مارك توين )) مغرما بالراحة حتى أنه كان يمارس الكتابة والقراءة وهو نائم في سريره ، وقلما كان يخرج من غرفة نومه
وذات يوم جاء أحد الصحفيين لمقابلته ، وعندما أخبرته زوجته بذلك
قال لها : (( دعيه يدخل )) ..... غير أن الزوجة اعترضت قائلة : هذا لا يليق ..... هل ستدعه يقف بينما أنت نائم في الفراش ؟
فأجابها (( مارك توين )) : عندك حق ، هذا لا يليق اطلبي من الخادمة أن تعد له فراشا آخر



أبو علقمة وابن أخيه


قدم على أبي علقمه النحوي ابن أخ له ، فقال له : ما فعل أبوك؟
قال : مات
قال : وما علته ؟
قال : ورمت قدميه
قال : قل : قدماه
قال : فارتفع الورم إلى ركبتاه
قال: قل : ركبتيه
فقال : دعني يا عم ، فما موت أبي بأشد علي من نحوك هذا
من بالباب
وقف على باب نحوي أحد الفقراء فقرعه فقال النحوي : من بالباب ؟

فقال : سائل
فقال النحوي : لينصرف
فقال الفقير مستدركا : اسمي أحمد
( وهو اسم لاينصرف في النحو )
فقال النحوي لغلامه : أعط سيبويه كسرة




محشش
محشش وجهوا له هذا السؤال: ماهو وجه الشبه بين الحمار والأرنب؟
قال: الحمار باللغة الانجليزية اسمه دونكي
احذف (دون) ظلّت كي
كي بالعربي يعني مفتاح
حط مفتاح في حكمة .. الصبر مفتاح الفرج
احذف مفتاح الفرج، ظلّت الصبر
حط الصبر في حكمة بعد .. الصبر جميل
احذف الصبر، ظلّت جميل
في ممثل مصري اسمه جميل راتب
احذف جميل، ظلّت راتب
اعكس الحرفين الأخيريين (التاء والباء)
صارت رابت
ورابت بالعربي يعني أرنب
وهو المطلوب اثباته​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

الله عليك يا مريم

هههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مريم12 (18 أبريل 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا كليمو*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك يا احلى مشرف*
*و سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## muheb (19 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههه  كلش حلو شكرا


----------



## zama (19 أبريل 2009)

موضوع روعة 
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا موهيب
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*ميرررررررررررررررسى يا مينا 
اولا: على ردك الجميل
ثانيا:على مرورك اللى فى غاية الروعة
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lion_heart (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الطرائف انا اكتر وحدة عجبتني هي 



> نظارة اينشتاين
> 
> كان أينشتين لا يستغني أبدا عن نظارته .. وذهب ذات مرة إلى أحد المطاعم ، واكتشف هناك أن نظارته ليست معه
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*العفو يا yaso3 rabie 
و ميررررسى لمرورك الجميل 
ويبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة اوى
ميرسى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*ميرررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا بونبوناية
وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع ​


----------



## مريم12 (20 أبريل 2009)

*العفو يا مرمر
و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا احلى مشرفة​*


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا مريم

مرسيىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
​


----------



## مريم12 (23 أبريل 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى يا عماد لمرورك الرائع
نورت الموضوع
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ناوناو (23 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي يا مريم
 وخصوصا الاخيرة امال لو كان مصحصح كان اثبتها ازاي *


----------



## مريم12 (24 أبريل 2009)

*شغل عباقرة مالناش فيه
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررررررسى يا ناوناو
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2009)

> محشش
> محشش وجهوا له هذا السؤال: ماهو وجه الشبه بين الحمار والأرنب؟
> قال: الحمار باللغة الانجليزية اسمه دونكي
> احذف (دون) ظلّت كي
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


دى جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بجد تحفه

ميرسى كتيير يا مريم


على الطرائف الجميه​


----------



## مريم12 (24 أبريل 2009)

*العفو
و ميررررررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الرائع
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 أبريل 2009)

بجد تحفة ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير


----------



## مريم12 (25 أبريل 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا ميرنا
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
مرسيه يا مريم
جامدين حبيبتي​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لذيذة
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## مريم12 (26 أبريل 2009)

*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا روكا*
*نورتى الموضوع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*​


----------



## مريم12 (26 أبريل 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الرائع يا خاطى و نادم*
*نورتى الموضوع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرررررررررررر*​


----------



## نفرتاري (14 يونيو 2009)

*حلوة اوى يا فمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يونيو 2009)

حلوين كتيييييييييييييييييير


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

حلووووووووين كلهم 

ميرررررسى ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tena_tntn (14 يونيو 2009)

هههههههه
حلوة قوى شكرا


----------



## صوت مكتوم (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكورة اختي ...كتير حلوين وبيضحكو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوووووة كتييييييير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا نفرتارى 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا abokaf 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا كوكو*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا تينا 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sara A (19 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*حلوين قوى *
*ميرسى كتير يا مريم*


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا صوت مكتوم*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا سندريلا*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا سارة*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يوليو 2009)

محشش
محشش وجهوا له هذا السؤال: ماهو وجه الشبه بين الحمار والأرنب؟
قال: الحمار باللغة الانجليزية اسمه دونكي
احذف (دون) ظلّت كي
كي بالعربي يعني مفتاح
حط مفتاح في حكمة .. الصبر مفتاح الفرج
احذف مفتاح الفرج، ظلّت الصبر
حط الصبر في حكمة بعد .. الصبر جميل
احذف الصبر، ظلّت جميل
في ممثل مصري اسمه جميل راتب
احذف جميل، ظلّت راتب
اعكس الحرفين الأخيريين (التاء والباء)
صارت رابت
ورابت بالعربي يعني أرنب
وهو المطلوب اثباته

ههههههههههههههههه انا بحب الرياضة اوى جميلة اوى تسلم ايدك يا مريم


----------



## مريم12 (15 يوليو 2009)

*ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا مرمورة *
*نورتى الموضوع يا قمر*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## نجدى فرج (15 يوليو 2009)

عسل عسل عسل زى كاتبتهم مريم وربنا يسعد ايامك كما اسعدتينا بفكاهاتك الذيذة


----------



## مريم12 (15 يوليو 2009)

*ميررررررررررسى لمرورك الرائع يا نجدى*
*نورت الموضوع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوي
مرسي
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (15 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

جامدين اوووووووووووى بجد
تسلم ايدك ياقمر​*


----------



## مريم12 (17 يوليو 2009)

*ميرررررررسى لمرورك الرائع يا مارميرو*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*​


----------



## مريم12 (17 يوليو 2009)

*ميرررررررسى لمرورك الرائع يا مارى*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*​


----------



## Boutros Popos (17 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
جميله جدا
شكرا​


----------



## مريم12 (18 يوليو 2009)

*ميرررررررسى لمرورك الرائع يا بطرس*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههه
شكرا اكتير 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يوليو 2009)

*جميله جدا" يا مريم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مريم12 (21 يوليو 2009)

*ميررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا جوجو*
*نورت الموضوع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (21 يوليو 2009)

*مرورك الاجمل يا جريس*
*ميرررررررسى لمرورك *
*نورت الموضوع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

